# Unterschied ASUS Xonar Essence ST  ASUS Xonar Essence STX - abgesehen von PCI/PCIe



## de_Jung75 (29. November 2011)

Hallo, ich schwanke zwischen den beiden oben angegebenen Soundkarten!
EIGENTLICH war mein Favorit die mit dem PCIe-Anschluß, also die "STX".
http://www.amazon.de/Essence-intern...1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322522205&sr=8-2-fkmr0

Nun las ich aber folgendes bei der "ST" (mit PCI-Anschluß):

"Mögliches Upgrade auf 7.1 Kanäle mit der Xonar H6 
Die ASUS Xonar Essence ST Soundkarte ist kompatibel mit der Xonar H6 Erweiterungskarte. Somit kann jederzeit ein günstiges Upgrade auf 7.1 Kanäle vorgenommen werden. Die Xonar H6 Erweiterungskarte verfügt über sechs Cinch Ausgänge und die Möglichkeit über gesockelte und wechselbare Operationsverstärker den Sound individuellen Wünschen anzupassen."
http://www.amazon.de/Essence-intern...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322522205&sr=8-1-fkmr0

Bei der "STX" (mit PCIe-Anschluß) fehlt dieser Hinweis also, bzw. ist gar nicht erst vorhanden!
Preislich sind sie identisch...

Was meint ihr dazu?

cruz
de_Jung75


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

Die Frage ist, ob Du denn überhaupt mal vorhast, ein analoges Surroundboxenset da anzuschließen. Für was anderes macht die H6-Erweiterung nämlich keinen Sinn. zB wenn Du einen Surroundreceiver benutzen willst, verbindest Du die Karte ja digital und nicht analog. 

Soweit ich weiß, kam die ST aber knapp 2 Jahre nach der STX auf den Markt. Als es die STX gab, gab es die H6 wiederum noch lange nicht nicht - daher fehlt dort der Anschluss für die H6. Bei der ST (und auch der HDAV 1.3) hat Asus dann den nötigen Anschluss für die H6 gleich miteingeplant, die hat den Anschluss daher. Hier, rechts die ST hat die Buchse hinten rechts. DIe STX (links) hat die Anschlüsse nicht: http://doctorhead.ru/images/misc/review/asus-st/st-stxb.jpg


----------



## badnaffy (29. November 2011)

an der stx sind ja sehr wenig anschlüsse hinten  :/
kann ich da denn wenigstens mein frontpannel anschließen? 
habe vorne am pc eine mic und kopfhörer buchse.. geht das? 
meine stx kommt nämlich heute, ich warte schon sehnlichst auf den postboten


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

Die ST / STX sind HighEnd-STEREO-Karten. Daher haben die nur Stereo-Cinch und nen Kopfhöreranschluss und einen LineIn. Ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob der LineIN auch als Mic-In zu nutzen ist ^^ Ich glaub aber schon, da bei zB geizhals.at/de wasd von Mic/Line-IN steht. Wegen Frontpanel: naja, vlt. lad Dir mal die Anleitung bei Asus runter, bevor Du die Karte einbaust 

Ansonsten lass Dein Headset doch einfach immer hinten angeschlossen. Oder ist das Kabel zu kurz?


----------



## badnaffy (29. November 2011)

ne das kabel ist lang genug.. ich hätte eh den anschluss hinten genommen für den kopfhörer... mir geht es nur um das mic.. 
ich hoffe wirklich das line/in auch fürs mic geht.. wenn nicht muss ich das halt vorne am frontpannel anschließen.. wo ich aber eigentlich null bock drauf habe^^
sieht ja auch bekloppt aus wenn da vorne dann immer die mikrofonklinke drinnen steckt..
ich durchstöbere mal asus ob ich die anleitung finde.. vielen dank


----------



## badnaffy (29. November 2011)

in der anleitung steht der line/in ist ein mic anschluss 
und frontpannel kann man zusätzlich auch anschließen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## de_Jung75 (29. November 2011)

Okay, danke für Deine/Eure Antworten!
Nur: selbst wenn ich das nicht nutze (zumindest nicht jetzt), so ist die Option doch nicht schlecht.
Was würde denn - abgesehen davon - FÜR die XST sprechen....
Oder ist das nur für die "Zukunft" gedacht (künftige Boards nur mit PCIe, und kein PCI-Anschluß mehr)?
Habe sowohl PCIe-Anschluß (nur einen) und mehrere PCI-Slots.
Also Platz ist vorhanden.
Qualimässig (sound) ists doch auch schnuppe, soweit ich mich durchlas....

Mannmannmann, welche nehme ich denn jetzt *verwirrtist*


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

Also, es gibt schon erste Boards, die kein PCI mehr haben. Insofern wäre die STX die "zukunftssicherere" Wahl. FALLS Du dann mal auf die Idee kommst, ein analoges Surroundset anzuschließen, wird das vermutlich kein überragend teures/gutes sein, so dass Du meiner Meinung nach dann die STX verkaufen und eine neue Karte mit analogem 5.1/7.1 neu kaufen kannst, die dann halt nicht ganz so gut wie die STX ist - was Du aber bei den gängigen Surroundboxensets eh kaum merkst.


----------



## de_Jung75 (30. November 2011)

Na DAS war mal `ne Aussage.
Wie immer - vielen Dank, die STX wird gekauift!
Und sorry fü`s "nerven".


cruz
de_Jung75


----------



## de_Jung75 (30. November 2011)

So, IST bestellt!
*freu*

cruz
de_Jung75


----------



## de_Jung75 (30. November 2011)

Habe jetzt nur "Angst" daß die net Guten surroundsound (zwecks Gegnerortung (Kopfhörer) bietet.
Aber denke mal schon
*hoffhoff*
Ist ja eigentlich eine Stereo Karte....
Aber gut wird sie wohl sein...^^


----------



## trible_d (30. November 2011)

Glückwunsch, gute wahl  hab die STX auch aus dem Grund gekauft, dass ich sie beim Systemwechsel mitnehmen kann! Das mit dem frontpanel etc. Ist kein problem!
PS: du hast doch virtuellen surround! Klappt super, auch bei DVD und Bluray!


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Die hat Dolby Headphone, das ist dann Surround für Stereo bei Spielen, die nicht eh schon selber so eine Surroundsimulation haben - das haben nämlich einige Spiele inzwischen


----------



## de_Jung75 (30. November 2011)

Mannmannmann, kann nicht jetzt schon Weihnachen sein?
LOL


----------

